# route sheet?



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I feel bad asking this. I was wondering if someone can share with me a copy of their route sheet or pre trip inspection sheet. I read a thread about how some record temp conditions and so on. I think its a great ideal. I'm just not sure what all I should have on it or how to lay it out. I did a search with no real success. I am not looking for someone else to do my work for me just need some help getting this started because i'm not sure of all the info I should put on it. Should I have check mark boxes for most of the info? Any help would be great. If you do want to share a copy with me, you can email it to me.


Ray


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes I was wondering the same thing Ray. It would help to keep things organized.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I keep two separate records.I have one binder,with sheets for every day,that I keep track of temp,conditions,snow\rainfall,wind,etc etc.I jot it down several times a day,everyday,even when your not plowing.Comes in handy when people complain you didn't salt,or salted for no reason.Now you have a leg to stand on.

The other sheets are what the drivers fill out at each location.Time in,time out,site conditions,problems,material used,etc,all get noted and handed in after every run.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Well,
I'm still a little confused on how to set up my route sheet. Want to include, layout, so on and so on. I just completed my check list for vehicle inspection. Let me know what you think. If I should add anything. If I do have to add anything it will make the sheet into 2 pages. Not sure if I want that.

Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is the equipment checklist for the vehical. Let me what you think. If anyone uses these 2 checklists for their bisiness let me how they worked and if any changes were made. I hope these help some of you out. 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *Well,
> I'm still a little confused on how to set up my route sheet. Want to include, layout, so on and so on. I just completed my check list for vehicle inspection. Let me know what you think. If I should add anything. If I do have to add anything it will make the sheet into 2 pages. Not sure if I want that.
> 
> Ray *


You can always change the font size to make it smaller to make more room for addition. 

Just a couple suggestion.... I would always fill up my truck tank until it is completely full before a storm. You will never know when you might need more than half tank of gas. What if power went out during the storm? The gas pumps won't work. You will be screwed up big time right? Also if an very unfortunate situation should ever occur, such as sliding over a bank and you become stuck.... you would want some fuel to keep truck running for a period of time to keep you warm until help arrive?

Also I think you left very little room in comment section if someone need to write a note. It probably has enough room for a couple words. Try to expand that comment section so you don't have to try to read such tiny writing. Or trying to figure out what the two words means such as the HOSES, RAMS, PUMP section and what if someone write, leaking fluid in comment section? You will want to know which component is leaking and where, also how much it is leaking and what would need to be done to repair it.

Not meaning to be a spelling police, but you spelled "THEN" wrong instead of using "THAN".


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. I saw that the documents were downloaded a few times and didn't see any replies I figured they were really bad and no one liked them. I thought that my comment space was small too. I will add to it. I will correct the spelling too. They were just my first tries I did last night while at work. So I was hoping to get some input and adjust as needed.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *Here is the equipment checklist for the vehical. Let me what you think. If anyone uses these 2 checklists for their bisiness let me how they worked and if any changes were made. I hope these help some of you out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray *


The list looks good to me so far. But just one thing... 10 cones???? What do you intend to use all those cones for? Blocking a section of commercial lots?

I would add the following to the list:

- plow pump fluid
- traffic flares
- rubber gloves
- wrenches (both SAE and metric) (GM use metric if you did not know that)
- assortment of spare plow parts
-

That's all I can think of now. I remember that we had a thread something like this a year ago or two. I thought about that last week but have not done the search yet to bring it back up. Perhaps you could do a search and find that thread, and see if you find more stuff that you think you should add to the list?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *Thanks for your reply. I saw that the documents were downloaded a few times and didn't see any replies I figured they were really bad and no one liked them. I thought that my comment space was small too. I will add to it. I will correct the spelling too. They were just my first tries I did last night while at work. So I was hoping to get some input and adjust as needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray *


Ray,

I just remember that I have a copy of Snowplowing Handbook written by Chuck Smith, and that book include a LONG list of stuff you should do for pre-trip inspection and also equipment checklist. I will try to pull it out later and see if there is any additional to add on your list. Perhaps you could ask him for a copy. Of course you will need to pay him, but I believe that it will be worth it!


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *The list looks good to me so far. But just one thing... 10 cones???? What do you intend to use all those cones for? Blocking a section of commercial lots?
> 
> I would add the following to the list:
> ...


----------



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

i dont do commercial accounts, but that sure looks like a long inspection list to do before your route (i'm always way too helter skelter when it starts snowing)

Personally, i would keep the checks to 5 or 6 items, and do your inventorying after the route.

just my 2 cents


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"The list looks good to me so far. But just one thing... 10 cones????"

I didn't know LC3 is in Delaware? Must be a relative.  
(The above will be hilarious to a few, and meaningless to the rest. Sorry for making an inside joke)

"Personally, i would keep the checks to 5 or 6 items, and do your inventorying after the route."

Better to be prepared before the storm, than sitting on the side of the road waiting for help for something that could have been easily dealt with earlier. While that list looks long with 15 or so items vs a recommended 5 or 6, the total time to go through that list is still a 15 - 20 minute inspection. Well worth the effort to be prepared vs being "helter skelter" when it starts snowing.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Believe it or not it doesn't take that long to go down the list. After the storm would be too late to find out you are missing a tool. 
Yes, All my trucks have 10 cones and 1 box of flares. The cones are for closing lot entrances and closing partial lots. Some lots are not lite too well so an occassional flare doesn't hurt. Plus I don't pay for cones or flares.


----------

